# Post-Neuter. Does this look okay?



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

This is my very first dog and he was neutered 4 days ago. He came home with no pain medication and seems okay. One thing I noticed was that whenever he walks, he stop and sits right away. He licked the area quite a bit on the second day and I had to get him an e-collar. Unfortunately for me, the clips on the e-collar broke while putting it on so I used zip ties instead(works great). 

Anyways can someone look at these pictures and tell me if it looks normal? And about him walking and sitting at every stop okay? Also he tends to rubs his butt on the grass and gravel now. I know it is not his anal glands being fill because it was taken care of by my groomer last week.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It looks pretty red but that could be just from him licking. I would give your vet a call tomorrow morning and discuss your concerns with them. The post operative care should be included in the price. I can't say I ever had a dog drop his butt down and rub on the gravel after a neuter. Has he been checked for parasites? I know the anal glands can refill quickly sometimes. Might be possible that they didn't get it all out too? I don't know but I always thing, better safe then sorry. I would give the vet a call. 

Your dog looks cute in his little e-collar, by the way.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Poor guy. That does look painful. I'd give the vet a call. Glad you were able to make the cone work.


----------



## tut078620 (Feb 5, 2009)

Poor thing, that looks painful. Your dog is really cute by the way - he's got those cute sad puppy eyes, but then again he probably really is sad from the swelling.


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

My lab mix was neutered 5 days ago and he's not swollen or red like that - they told me that if I saw any redness around the incision or his scrotum was swollen he needed to see a vet immediately.


----------

